# question on buying a sander



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Im looking to buy a sander for my f350 pickup. My problem is i want to be able to tow my bobcat around without removing the sander? I have heard some good things about the fisher polycast. is it possible to easily remove the shoot to allow a trailer to be towed? any help would be great.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I havent used the newest version but the older version it was very easy to pop the spinner off


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Haven't owned a Fisher, but most truck spreaders allow removing or flipping up the chute to tow something. My airflo has 2 pins that pull out and the chute comes right off, and my smith has a flip up design that can also be removed with 2 bolts.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Western Tornado which is made by the same company and its very easy to remove for towing.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

It is real easy. Here is a quick video of mine.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx makes several nice units*

Check out SnowEx sanders. They offer several models that allow you easily remove your spinner and pull a trailer. We use several different models and they are an excellent choice. Check them out and see what you think.

Have a great season.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Go green...go electric!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Buyers, Ice-O-way, Snoway, Snowex, DD and many others make a spreader with a removable chute assembly. 

The question is what are you looking for in a spreader,to do Salt, Sand, Cinders, a combination? Do you want gas drive or electric, auger feed or conveyor, mild steel nono Stainless Steel or Plastic and in what capacity?


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Mostly i will be spreading straight salt or sand salt mix. I have only used gas sanders before so im not sure how the electric ones work. Do they run off of your trucks charging system? how much more strain does it put on your electrical system. My biggest reason i want to go plastic would be weight. I pull my john deer skidsteer around so i dont want anything to heavy ffor a sander.
thanks


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

mansf123;1298940 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Mostly i will be spreading straight salt or sand salt mix. I have only used gas sanders before so im not sure how the electric ones work. Do they run off of your trucks charging system? how much more strain does it put on your electrical system. My biggest reason i want to go plastic would be weight. I pull my john deer skidsteer around so i dont want anything to heavy ffor a sander.
> thanks


Nope, they're solar powered! Thumbs Up

LOL J/K

They draw about 60 amps at startup, less once things are moving. The trucks don't seem to even notice, but I would imagine if you had you stereo thumping, blinky lights on, disco ball spinning, heater on high, etc. you could run into issues.  Plastic is lighter, but not by a lot. I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of coin on plastic over stainless.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

wizardsr;1298947 said:


> Nope, they're solar powered! Thumbs Up
> 
> LOL J/K
> 
> They draw about 60 amps at startup, less once things are moving. The trucks don't seem to even notice, but I would imagine if you had you stereo thumping, blinky lights on, disco ball spinning, heater on high, etc. you could run into issues.  Plastic is lighter, but not by a lot. I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of coin on plastic over stainless.


Ditto
As a precaution I run dual batteries, powermaster alternator and have had not one problem. Although its not necessary I take precautions.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually the electric sanders do draw quite a bit especially on a gasser with a single battery and small alternator. I've never had a problem with my diesals but a buddy of mine with a f350 v10 has to shut his lights and heater off when he wants to use his fisher electric spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

wizardsr;1298947 said:


> ) Plastic is lighter, but not by a lot. I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of coin on plastic over stainless.


A SHPE2000 2 yard poly spreader is half the weight and 2/3 the cost of a SS hopper.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

basher;1298988 said:


> A SHPE2000 2 yard poly spreader is half the weight and 2/3 the cost of a SS hopper.


Last time I compared prices between them was last year, and they were pretty damn close. Not sure the weight on that particular unit, but the difference between the ones I was comparing was only a couple hundred pounds.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JCPM;1298983 said:


> Actually the electric sanders do draw quite a bit especially on a gasser with a single battery and small alternator. I've never had a problem with my diesals but a buddy of mine with a f350 v10 has to shut his lights and heater off when he wants to use his fisher electric spreader.


He may want to have his alternator and battery checked, as well as the motor on the spreader for amp draw. You should not have to shut your lights and heater off to run an electric spreader, they don't draw that much when working properly.


----------

